# Call of Duty: Ghosts - Informationen, Diskussionen, Probleme [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Call of Duty: Ghosts. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Call of Duty: Ghosts. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joko-su (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass CoD Ghosts eine super Story mit sich bringt und auch die Grafik sehr gut ist. Auch der Multiplayer, Trupp-Modus und Extinction sind an sich Gut gemacht, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man einfach zu wenig Gesundheit hat oder der Schaden der Waffen einfach zu groß ist. Zudem finde ich, dass die Karten für 6 gg. 6 zu groß sind. Aber was denk ihr denn so?


----------



## svd (22. Dezember 2013)

Folgendes bezieht sich rein auf den Einzelspielerteil.

Persönlich finde ich die Story urschlecht. Da hast du praktisch den dritten Weltkrieg in Amerika, der mindestens zwei Kontinente kaputt macht, aber das ganze Spiel konzentriert sich auf eine Vendetta, ein kleines Geplänkel, das gefühlt keine zwanzig Leute betrifft?

Dann dieser erbärmlich gescheiterte Versuch, dich emotional an NPCs zu binden? Das einzige, was die tun, ist, dich herumzukommandieren. Selbst der Hund gibt dir Befehle.
Das alles nimmt der Spieler stumm hin. Kein einziger Laut kommt über seine Lippen. Nicht mal beim Eintritt in die Erdatmosphäre? In einem Raumanzug? Im Weltraum hört dich keiner schreien. Scheint wohl zu stimmen.
Trotzdem, dieser jederzeit spürbare Pathos muss doch auch für den amerikanischen Durchschnittszocker zuviel des Schlechten sein.

Die Spielmechanik hat sich kein bisschen geändert. 
Wieder läufst du stur geradeaus. Wieder springst du nur an bestimmten Stellen über kniehohe Hindernisse. Wieder materialisieren Gegner unendlich oft, bis du vorrückst. Wieder musst du diese zweimal zu Fall bringen, bevor sie endgültig liegenbleiben. Wieder versuchen die Entwickler vergeblich, das legendäre Pripyat Feeling zu rekonstruieren. (Beim Schleichen ständig herumkommandiert zu werden, nervt aber nur noch. Schon seit MW2. Selbst der Hund hat mehr Freiheiten!) Wieder werden dir übermächtige Waffen in die Hand gedrückt, nur um sie dir wegzunehmen, wenn es anfängt, Spaß zu machen. Wieder gibt es geskriptete Unfälle in diversen Transportmitteln. Wieder fällt deine Spielfigur in Ohnmacht und wird herumgetragen...
Soll ich wirklich weitermachen?

"Infinity Ward" hat seine besten Tage wohl hinter sich. Und scheitert nur noch an der Messlatte, die sie selbst gelegt haben. Obwohl diese jährlich sinkt, scheint es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein, sie noch ein einziges mal zu übertreffen.
All die "neuen" Elemente wie "Weltraum" oder "Haifische" hast du schonmal gesehen. Beides zB in "No One Lives Forever" (welches der besser Shooter, als jedes bisher erschienene CoD ist, und eher eine Techdemo gewesen ist, wohlgemerkt).

Nicht einmal die alte Engine (bla bla aufpoliert und so, ich weiß), normal ein Garant, dass das Spiel auf uralten Möhren läuft, was durchaus ein Pluspunkt sein kann, zieht dieses Jahr nicht. Ohne Gefrickel war es zum Release nicht möglich, "Ghosts" mit weniger als 6GB RAM zu spielen...

Unterm Strich, ist für mich der Schäferhund noch immer das beste an Ghosts. Weil er lieb ausschaut. Das war's eigentlich.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab wegen der techn. Probleme noch auf den Kauf verzichtet ^^


----------



## LukiM (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich zocke es schon eine weile auf der PS4 und mich haut es auch nicht vom Hocker. Die Grafik ist um einiges besser als auf der PS3, das schon...aber im Multiplayer-Bereich hat sich kaum etwas geändert. Was ich mir erhofft habe ist, das man mehr als 5 Fähigkeiten einsetzten kann. Schade


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2013)

Das ist eben dann die Kehrseite der Medaille wenn man (den Entwickler betreffend) alle 2 Jahre im November einen neuen Shooter fertig haben muß. Es hat sich also trotz Hund nicht viel geändert. Immer noch trigger-gesteuerte Gegnerwellen, wohl auch keine wirkliche KI mit Umgehungsversuchen oder ähnlichem, 08/15 Hindernisse, Schlauchlevels, vorgeschriebene Dinge (Was soll, muß ich wann wo wie tun ohne dem Spieler auch nur im Ansatz eine eigene Entscheidung zu überlassen). Das ist einfach nur ärmlich. Erst recht wenn man bedenkt, daß die SP-Kampagne nur lächerliche 4-5 h dauern soll.


----------



## ZockOPhranik (1. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Teil nach BO2. Das letztes Cod was ich mir gekauft habe. Nur Camper im Multiplayer.


----------



## Frank-y (15. Januar 2014)

Was sich der Hersteller da geleistet hat, ist unter aller Sau. Miese Ruckelserver, miese Grafik mit mega Hardwareanforderung zumindest was den Multiplayer angeht. Wir schreiben den 15.01.2014 und ich werde immer noch auf ein Doppel XP-Wochenende am 27.12.2013 hingewiesen. Cheater, Lobbyhacker und Prestigehacker an allen Ecken und Enden. Die 60 Euro für das Game hätten einen höheren Heizwert gehabt. Ich habe diese Serie seit dem ersten Teil gekauft aber das hat mit diesem nun ein Ende. Jahr für Jahr verschlechtert sich das Game. Support ist nicht in Sicht, Cheater und andere Betrüger werden hoffiert und nicht gebannt.Wer das Game hat kann sich ja mal die Bestenliste anschauen und mal durchzählen ab welchem Platz der erste ehrliche Zocker kommt. Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Millionen Dollar der Hersteller eingenommen hat mit diesem Game aber er scheint nicht in der Lage zusein endlich mal ein wirksames Anticheatsystem zu programmieren. Kurz und knapp, ein Hersteller der nichts für sein Produkt übrig hat, bekommt keinen Euro mehr von mir für einen folgenden Teil. Solange ehrliche Multiplayerspieler so vor den Kopf gestoßen werden, brauche sich solche Firmen auch nicht über sinkende Verkaufszahlen wundern.


----------

